# Funky question



## paynet (May 15, 2015)

I could sure use some help idnetinfying how my Funk Conversion should be restored. I have a 1952 Ford 8n with the Funk Conversion. I have identified the conversion parts as being Funk. My tractor has the cast oil pan on the Ford Indrustrial 6 and also has the I beams. All the information I can find on the conversion does not mention the pan but I know that is a big item. My ttractor had the pan on it but it was not connected to the fron end as the yoak had been removed from the front axel using only the I-beam assenbly. I have a parts tractor and thinking about useing that front end with the yoak but it dosen't look like it and the I-bean will all fit and the radiator mount on the I=beam is for the radiator that came from Funk. Does anyone know if there were two conversions from Funk? one using just the oil pan and another using the I-beam? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

welcome to TF, paynet 

i can't offer u any guidance here, but i will follow this thread, as i've got a 2N and have thought about getting funky with it myself.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

UHH, Fredneck, can you clarify that,please??
Gettin' funky with a tractor could hurt !:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

lol john........... (to please the message length gods)



Kool and the Gang said:


> Can't get enough...
> 
> of that funky stuff


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy paynet,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Have you ever visited "John Smith's Old Ford Tractor" website? John is an expert on these old Ford tractors. Address your questions to him at [email protected]

He has one section regarding Ford 8n's and funk conversions.

Attached below are some photos of Funk Conversions from John Smith's site. Also visit this forum at www.tractorforum.com/f203/1951-ford-8n-w-funk-conversion


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

For those not familiar with Funk conversions, attached is an explanatory note written by R.L. Stauffer, from Portland, IN:

*Ford 9N, 2N, 8N Tractor Funk Conversions

First of all, What is a Funk Conversion? The 9N, 2N and 8N could be converted to run a six-cylinder or an eight-cylinder Ford industrial engine. This conversion was made possible by a company called "Funk Aviation" (based in Coffeyville, Kansas). This is how the name "Funk Conversion" came about. 
Funk Aviation started making these kits available in 1943 for the six-cylinder conversion. From 1949 to 1950 they had the kit available for the V-8 conversion. The very last conversion made available was in 1952, it was a valve-in-head straight six conversion. 

Quite a few modifications are involved. Just to give you an idea, here is a parts list of the components that were available in the Funk Six-Cylinder Conversion Kit: 


•Exhaust stack, pipe and muffler 
•Case 
•Rear engine plate 
•Flywheel housing ring 
•Timing gear cover 
•Two transmission side brackets 
•Two steering rod extensions 
•Generator pulley 
•Generator bracket 
•Starter Bendix drive, starter housing and bearing, exchange armature 
•Solenoid starter clamp 
•Starter cable 
•Radiator, radiator hoses 
•Hood 


There was another company that offered conversion kits, this company was the "Glover Equipment Company" of Milford, Illinois. The kits were very similar to the Funk Aviation kits. 

All of the kits boosted the Ford 9N, 2N and 8N tractors up from a two-bottom plow capacity to a three-bottom plow capacity. The 8-cylinder Conversion Kit boosted the 8N up to a whopping 100 horsepower!*


----------



## riwalp (Aug 2, 2011)

*Hello, I have 2 Flathead 6 funks. One with cast oil pan and one with rails.*



paynet said:


> I could sure use some help idnetinfying how my Funk
> 
> I have 2 Funks, one with cast pan and one with rails. I think someone put a cast pan on your railed funk.
> 
> ...


----------

